# Support group in Kingston, Ontario



## Monsteresque (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if I have posted about this before on this website or another Social Anxiety website, but I'm hoping to get a support group started in the city, perhaps with monthly meetings. Anyone interested? :b


----------

